# Am I getting Better?



## emtmike (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Jim15 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it looks great and the pen is a beauty.


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## bnoles (Mar 4, 2007)

Better????  I thought you were already at the top rung []

Great looking pen Mike!


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it the blank, the picture, or my eyes playing tricks?  It looks like there are holes in the blank and no I am not talking the white spot.

Very nice looking work.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't see any holes, just a very nice pen, and good photo work! Good job.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 4, 2007)

Mike, I love that blank and your pen. It looks really cool on that kit too. Have you tried the blue version? I cant comment on the pic as it is far better than the ones I do[}] 

Eric, the holes you are reffering to are in the blank. The acrylic seem to have perforated white sheets in it. When I got this red one and the blue one, I didn't like it in the square, but when it is turned, it looks great. I got mine from CSUSA. I'm hoping there will be a green one soon. ( Are you reading this, Mr Dorman?)[8D]


----------



## gketell (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks beautiful!
GK


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 5, 2007)

The pen looks great!  Maybe a bit of a blue tint to the picture.  It may be my monitor.  The background and stand look a little grainy.  In Microsoft Word, I printed out a gradient gray to white sheet to use for backgrounds.  It seems to make my pics look a little better.  The background would not be so bright then.  I'm not one of the pros here, just my humble still learning myself, opinion.[:I]


----------



## dbriski (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks great but my suggestion would be to use a darker background. Maybe like a light to medium grey.  This contrast to the pen will help it jump out at you, and prevent it from washing out.  Another technique would be to put your current backgroud farther away from the pen to blur it out of focus more, and put less light on it it would look more greyish.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------

